# Bildausgabe unabhängig von der Größer verdoppeln?



## bernhardp (26. März 2004)

Hallo, Ist es möglich mit einem CSS oder wie auch immer ein bild Auf die doppelte größe streckt:

<img src="file.jpg" width="200%" height="200%">

^^so in der art, nur so funktioniert es nicht *g*
kennt wer eine möglichkeit?

MfG Berndi


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. März 2004)

Hallo..

gib doch einfach die doppelten Werte bei width/height an.

Andere Lösungen wären mit Javscript zwar erreichbar, sind aber im Verhältnis dazu weitaus aufwendiger.

Wenn du PHP am laufen hast, kannst du die tatsächliche Grösse des Bildes auch damit ermitteln und entsprechend verdoppelt angeben.


----------



## bernhardp (26. März 2004)

Die bilder sind alle Unterschiedlich und die anzahl enorm da das einzelne verdoppeln von wight und hight unüberschaubar ist, daher diese aufwendung...

PHP is leider auch nicht am laufen, sonst wüsste ich die lösung *g*

also jetzt blbeibt mir nur mehr java! wo könnte ich da infos diesbezüglich finden?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. März 2004)

Mit Javascript könntest du es so machen:

```
<img onload="this.width=this.width*2;this.height=this.height*2"src="bild.gif">
```
Das hat aber den sichtbaren Nachteil, dass das Bild zuerst in der Originalgrösse angezeigt wird, und erst, wenn es geladen ist,
in der Grösse verdoppelt wird.... geht aber nicht anders
Auch bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass nicht alle Browser in der Lage sind, die Grösse eines Bildes dynamisch zu ändern... Netscape4 bspw.


----------

